# Any suggestions



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

WEll one of my little Millie chicks has funky feet she can't walk, so we put shoes on her and a tie between her legs but still not getting around any other suggestions??


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you post a pic of her feet? Might help pinpoint what she has going on so we know what to advise.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

One toe is folded in ( I really don't want to take the boots off sorry) she doesn't get around very well either


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen peeps use a cotton bud as a splint with a plaster if that's any help?


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Well sad to say my little crippled chick died she just couldn't get around well at all poor thing we tried thought


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sad. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Aww so sorry


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

:"( so sad!


----------

